# Dovetail saws-which to buy



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have decided to finally take the plunge and do hand cut dovetails. I wanted to get a Veritas dovetail saw for 68 bucks. But I have a Rockler card for 30 and thought I would use it. What do you guys think of this for 45 bucks?:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1062&site=ROCKLER








There is a Woodcraft in San Antonio so there would be no shipping for the Veritas if I got that.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2083662/35763/veritas-finecut-dovetail-saw-20-tpi.aspx?reviewPage=0&Anchor=pTabs








Or, should I start with a cheap one from HD:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203789674?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051&N=5yc1vZc26q&R=203789674#.USK1DqVwrng







Opinions?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I really like the Veritas. The japanese pull saw is fundamentally different as it cuts on the pull and not the push. I started with a japanese sawand am a full western style convert. I would recommend the Veritas and using the Rockler card for something else. JHMO.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never used a Japanese style saw, but if you choose that, remember you are cutting on the pull stroke. 

I bought myself a Veritas 14 tpi dovetail saw right after Christmas. What else is there to say... looks great, cuts great, feels great in the hand.

DO NOT buy the Stanley Fat Max for cutting Dovetails. Number one, it is a crosscut not a rip saw. Number two, it has a rather thick blade, number three it has hardened teeth so you can't sharpen it. 

It actually is a decent saw for the price, I have one and like it for rough cuts, and even used it once for a tenon, but it is not a "fine joinery" type saw.

Go to Woodcraft, buy the Veritas and you will have a saw that will outlive you


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I am leaning toward the Veritas.20 TPI or 14 TPI


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd get the 14. I have the 20 and it cuts a little slower. I have a 14ish TPI in another dovetail and that is faster. They say 14 is for 1/2" and thicker and 20 1/2" and smaller, but in reality the 20 cuts 3/4 fine, just slower.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

As someone who learned to cut dovetails with a japanese saw and also switched to a western saw I can say using the japanese saw takes much longer to learn. What is very important to remember is that cheap tools don't work well. I've never used the veritas saw so I can't comment on it, at $68 I have to wonder. As noted in another thread you also have to learn how to sharpen and set the teeth.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Keith Mathewson said:


> As someone who learned to cut dovetails with a japanese saw and also switched to a western saw I can say using the japanese saw takes much longer to learn. What is very important to remember is that cheap tools don't work well. I've never used the veritas saw so I can't comment on it, at $68 I have to wonder. As noted in another thread you also have to learn how to sharpen and set the teeth.


I am not spending 200 dollars on a saw LOL.....my wife does set some limits. What saw would you recommend?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I would suggest looking on ebay for someone who sells a lot of saws and restores them himself.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

My Veritas was good right out of the box. Can't speak for other's experience but mine was good.


----------



## cowtown_eric (Feb 16, 2013)

forget the HD cheapo solution.You will be disappointed. Nobody who cuts dovetails even considers buying "exquisite" saws from HD,

If you want to get on with dovetails and economics are a consideration, a cheap exacto back saw coupled with a sharp chisel will get you going. 

A totally workable and economic solution for the beginner. 

Eric in Calgary


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

I have used both Japanese saws and Western saws. Whichever one you choose does not matter. What matters is that you practice and become proficient with the tool you have. Either one will allow you to cut good dovetails provided it is of decent quality.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd suggest you use the Rockler card on a good marking gauge and get a Veritas 14 tpi. Don't forget there are other options out there that are as good and better than the Veritas but it would require you to learn to restore vintage saws.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! I am actually floored that people switched from a Japanese dovetail saw to a western style. I would NEVER. I love my Japanese saws, they are in my top 10 most used tools. But if you go that route, try Tashiro's in Seattle. Better price than what you show above.

I guess we're all different, but I find that I have far more control of the cut with a pull stroke than with a push stroke. But then, I do the same with my block plane. I pull it towards me and only push it when I have no choice.


----------



## Islandguy (Dec 28, 2012)

I have had my share of DT saws...Veritas, Adria, Bad Axe, Japanese, LN, and the original Independence Tools DT saw made by Pete Taran. I use that saw and my LN thin plate DT saw...nice to be able to use one before buying...


----------



## gadabout (Dec 21, 2012)

I did my first dovetail project with an old backsaw that was none too sharp. Slow going, but it did the job. After that I found an inexpensive dovetail saw at an Ace Hardware store for $10.99. I used this for my next two projects. It worked great. I'm not looking for furniture quality, but I'm very pleased with the results I'm getting. It just goes to show you that you don't necessarily have to spend a ton of money.


----------



## Islandguy (Dec 28, 2012)

I like to cut my tails out on the bandsaw and use my handsaw on the pins....


----------



## cowtown_eric (Feb 16, 2013)

Aint this fella looking for an entry point to cutting dovetails as opposed to a discussion of which is the best saw? down the road?

Wouldn't be the first time I was wrong.

An Exacto saw works fine for first time!

Eric


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

cowtown_eric said:


> Aint this fella looking for an entry point to cutting dovetails as opposed to a discussion of which is the best saw? down the road?
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time I was wrong.
> 
> ...


I think you are correct Eric. I know Christopher Schwarz recommends the Zona razor saw as a good, cheap beginner saw too, though the teeth are very fine. 

I stand by my Veritas recommendation because, while $68 isn't change, it isn't going to break the bank either. It is a well made saw, that uses 15 degrees of rake angle which is easy to start and cut for newby's to western backsaws. It can be resharpened and has a comfortable, quality handle of bubinga that is really nice for large hands (no idea for smaller mits though). I think quality to value it is one of the best choices out there. It's not a boutique saw like some of the others out there but it saws great.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

ACP said:


> I think you are correct Eric. I know Christopher Schwarz recommends the Zona razor saw as a good, cheap beginner saw too, though the teeth are very fine.
> 
> I stand by my Veritas recommendation because, while $68 isn't change, it isn't going to break the bank either. It is a well made saw, that uses 15 degrees of rake angle which is easy to start and cut for newby's to western backsaws. It can be resharpened and has a comfortable, quality handle of bubinga that is really nice for large hands (no idea for smaller mits though). I think quality to value it is one of the best choices out there. It's not a boutique saw like some of the others out there but it saws great.


You guys are confusing me...how about this...someone send me one of their saws so I can check it out...for awhileLOL


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Buy it right, buy it once and forget about it.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Of the ones you asked about, I'd probably go with the Veritas. I got to play with one at the Wood show in Massachusetts a month or so ago, and it was a really nice tool.

That said, I've used a cheapy Shark Ryoba (this one) for cutting dovetails, and it works great. I use that saw for everything, and I'm starting to consider getting a new blade for it, or just buying a new one. I hate the idea of disposable tools, but this is a great one.


----------



## gadabout (Dec 21, 2012)

mengtian said:


> You guys are confusing me...how about this...someone send me one of their saws so I can check it out...for awhileLOL


 
I don't blame you for being confused. You don't need to buy the best tools that exist on the planet in order to do a decent job. It is more skill than having the right tool.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

gadabout said:


> I don't blame you for being confused. You don't need to buy the best tools that exist on the planet in order to do a decent job. It is more skill than having the right tool.


I wasn't really confused LOL...just trying to see if someone woould send a saw!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

